# Out and About



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

How did this get to be so much more work than last year? Jeez, solid gray clouds, biting west wind, mid 20s and snow fluries. Checked the trail cam on the way out this morning and had 3 new bucks show up in the last couple days. All of them about the size of a tom cat. Got to the first slough with great cover but no pheasants. One nice buck flushed out though. Second slough had even better cover but no pheasants. Third slough had the best cover and no pheasants. Next place Sam had a good point in a brush pile on the end of a shelterbelt but I couldn't get around fast enough and never saw the bird. The old heart was working over time. Glad to be wearing blaze orange so they could find the body. Drove south and most of the usual haunts were now in beans instead of CRP. Watched some other hunters through the binos and saw a great buck come out the back side of some willow bush. After lunch we tried one more slough. It had a weed flat that ran up to horseshoe corn field and Sam got up 2 roosters a couple minutes apart. BAL shots took 'em both. On the walk back to the truck he put up 3 hens. Called it good, stopped for a dish of ice cream apiece and headed home.


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

Went out to my old stpomping grounds and was done by 9:30 Found alot more birds than I could shot. There was alot more land posted this year.

Is that a Griffon?


----------



## fryerjj (Jul 15, 2009)

Shot this four man limit by 10:00 A.M. We saw lots of birds, although it was hard to tell young roosters apart from hens. Anyways, it was a fun day to be out.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

My regular hunting buddy has the flu, so I went out by myself this morning. Had my three birds in about an hour and a half. Cold and windy but there were plenty of birds around.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Felt more like deer opener than pheasant opener. Saw few roosters , but did get two my two year old dog flushed close by. After walking with the wife for another three fields with sloughs, and seeing few birds none within range and the weather, called it a day by 11 am. As expected, its going to be one tough year but will go out the next two days to hit some other areas.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Did not see near the birds like last year. Looks like the hatch must be spotty. We got our birds, but saw way fewer than usual. Still it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

wb, that picture is a work of art, great composition!


----------



## perch head (Jul 6, 2005)

Great Picture.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys! I enjoy taking pictures of my hunts. I think anymore I almost like that aspect as much as the hunt itself. Below are a couple more shots from the last two weeks.









First bird I have ever taken with my "new" Richard hammer gun. I took this photo on Sunday opener weekend at my farm.









sharptail from two weeks ago while in the western part of the state.


----------



## meathunter1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Awesome pics. You should submit them to Grant's Sporting Journal. They are in that league.

Thanks for posting them!


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Vernon.Miller said:


> Went out to my old stpomping grounds and was done by 9:30 Found alot more birds than I could shot. There was alot more land posted this year.


*Vizsla?*


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

wburns,

those are awesome picture! Nothing better than pictures of the hunt while in the field.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I agree, nice pics. :beer:

I was too busy trying to get the skunk smell off the dog to take any photos. uke:


----------

